# Lemon OG strain



## SHOT (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi all! I was trying to find a strain that tastes good and i found lemin OG. They wrote that it tastes like lemon. In your opinion should i try it? Or there is something tastier than it?


----------



## vostok (Apr 15, 2016)

You should be happy wit the strain

if not

Ask the seed bank for your money back 

if unsatisfied ...lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2016)

Taste is relative--what one person thinks is great, another person may find not to their liking.  As far as taste, Satori is of my personal favorites.


----------



## zem (Apr 16, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Taste is relative--what one person thinks is great, another person may find not to their liking.  As far as taste, Satori is of my personal favorites.



THG I can''t wait to taste mine  they are 50 days in, side by side other strains they seem like they will take longer and are still bulking up weight, is this late bud weight gain something that you noticed whenever you grew Satori?


----------



## SHOT (Apr 17, 2016)

I think i'm going to buy some blue dream or satori, they are better for me


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 18, 2016)

kosher alien from pnw roots had some lemony phenos


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2016)

zem, yes she puts on a ton of weight the last couple of weeks. you are in for a treat!


----------



## zem (Apr 18, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> zem, yes she puts on a ton of weight the last couple of weeks. you are in for a treat!



Rose  I noticed her putting on weight faster than before, I am happy with her growth now and it is consistent with your experience with it as well as other peeps who had the same pheno. i still have 18-20 days until i reach the 70 day mark


----------



## DankColas (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm more a woody or eathy coffee type. Can it really taste like lemon? :joint4: I never heard of like a lemonade type. I know anything will smell better than my neighbors skunk. I don't understand how a taste can be made for skunky. Each there own. I now know my new smoke eater works great. I shall have a sentless grow. It also sucks smoke in good.


----------



## bud88 (Apr 21, 2016)

Holy Grail and OG Kush are both very tasty strains. Remember that even the best tasting strains can end up with very little flavor if they're not dried and cured properly. I just grew Super Lemon Haze by greenhouse seeds that has a very subtle lemon chiffon taste and it getting better the longer it cures.


----------

